
Ask HN: Have “Who wants to be hired?” threads worked for you? - orware
Quick question for those of you have participated in the &quot;Who wants to be hired?&quot; threads of the past...do you find that you&#x27;ve actively had people reach out to you for good, stable job opportunities via that route?<p>Ideally, it would be nice to have an employer seek you out based on your background and what they see in you so that thread seems like it could be a potentially good one for those looking for a new job, but I&#x27;m not sure if the reality works out that way for those that participate in those threads each month, but would like to find out if others have had success with it.<p>Thank you!
======
Sjamilla
I'm a recruiter and hired someone from the threads in the past.

